# Kiser Lake State Park is now under new management. what?



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

this is my fave state park to go to. i love it there. for the last 10 memorial day weekends i have camped there. so now if you go there to fish either stop at gander mtn for bait or scotties at 235 and 40. cause if you dont there is no bait for miles. this really makes me mad. from the kiser lake marina facebook page:

Kiser Lake State Park is now under new management.. This management feels the Marina doesn't need to be open at this time. When will it open? Not sure.. Which means- no boat rentals, no bait for miles, no smiling faces.. =( 
If you would like to voice your opinion, like we have, feel free! Do it at the central office! 614-265-6561 or [email protected]


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

That Sucks!

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

That blows for anyone wanting to use live bait up there. Glad I only use artificials when I go up there(well most of the time). If I go for cats then I take my own homemade baits. Maybe they wouldn't be selling enough bait to constitiute having the marina store open just yet. I find it kinda weird that they haven't said when it'll be open.I'd almost bet all my fishing gear that by Memorial Day weekend it'll be open.Even though I don't buy bait up there I ususally stop in there when I'm done and buy something to eat and drink. Guess if they're not open when I make it up there then I'll have to pack that stuff with me as well.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'll be getting my bait in Conover east of 235 just off 36,as their a hole seller as well you'll get my bang for your buck.Their just south of the lumber yard by the old school.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Just when you thought things couldn't get worse! Bureaucrats ought to be illegal.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

When they started putting OUR fish/hunt license money in the general fund years ago it started going down hill from there.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

gulfvet said:


> Just when you thought things couldn't get worse! Bureaucrats ought to be illegal.


LOL, Kaiser is probably like most other state owned recreational properties and not managed by the state but by private enterprise.


----------



## ohiobass (Apr 6, 2011)

anyone that needs bait there is a bait shop in conover, ohio............... SR 36 west go 4 ml. to alcony conover rd. turn left, sec. place on right fred will take care of you if need bait and tackel. about 10 min"s south of kiser lake


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Artificials work great for me at Kiser for trolling. Hit your local grocery store and pick up some shrimp for cats. For bluegills you can get wax worms at walmart. Crappie use a jointed shad rap.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

backlashed said:


> LOL, Kaiser is probably like most other state owned recreational properties and not managed by the state but by private enterprise.


Maybe but the decision to privatize was made by bureaucrats!

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=169778#ixzz1IvtaVXTO


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

gulfvet said:


> Maybe but the decision to privatize was made by bureaucrats!
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=169778#ixzz1IvtaVXTO


Your link brings us back to this page, can you give us a better one?


----------



## Phishy (Apr 9, 2011)

Until recently, the marina was always privately run at Kiser. The state did have a nice shop though. Why did the ranger decide to remove all the rip rap? I wish they'd out source his job. That guy is clueless.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow, I'm suprised a ranger would have the authority to make that decisoin by himself.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Phishy said:


> Until recently, the marina was always privately run at Kiser. The state did have a nice shop though. Why did the ranger decide to remove all the rip rap? I wish they'd out source his job. That guy is clueless.


Man I must of missed something,they removed the rip rap? I wonder why they would've done that for.


----------



## bcreekbass (Feb 15, 2011)

I always bought bait from Todd's Sport Shop just north of the lake. Is that place not still there? When coming from Gander Mountain area on 235 just go past the lake less than a mile and their gas station / bait shop was always there. Hope it's still there because I plan on going to Kiser soon and was going to get my minnow there.

cutterweekly.blogspot.com


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

The guy in charge of the lake is more interested in making things nice for the horse people than the fisherman. Todds closed a little over a year ago so you better bring your bait with you.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Wonder why Todds closed. It was a good location and it was the only place close to get bait. It always seemed busy, plus they had food and snacks as well.


----------



## bcreekbass (Feb 15, 2011)

Man I can't believe Todd's closed! Well I guess I'll be stopping at Scotties on the way up then. I love the quietness of Kiser lake. When I take my small jon boat up there I swear I'm always the only boat on the water. Too bad they don't allow electric trolling motors!


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

I was told by family who lived in the area`that the lady who gave the lake to the state specified no motors - that this was before electric motor. No motors still since it is written in the agreement from the lady (long ago). Supposedly her family gets it back if they don't follow the agreement.
Either way, it is the reason you were alone. I quit using my jon boat because it seemed to always be windy. I have had great success and ease with my kayak though! Lots of nice deer to watch also.


----------

